
EBay sues Craigslist over ownership stake - fiaz
http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080422/ebay_craigslist.html?.v=2
======
aristus
Remember pg saying recently that Craigslist is sitting upwind of a lot of
potential revenue? eBay wants it.

